# Long 7mm drill bit



## Majorbdk (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there a place to buy a long 7mm drill bit?  I have a 4" one.  Does someone sell one that is 5" or longer?


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 26, 2009)

Here you go.
About 6 inches at the flutes.
About 7-7/8" overall length.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#88455a68/=48fkoi


----------



## zig613 (Oct 26, 2009)

Lee Valley sells a 7mm HSS parabolic-flute drill bit that is 6 inches long.  Part #33J03.01

Wade


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2009)

Look for Aircraft pits.
7mm is .2756 inches Letter size bit "J" is .2770
you may have better luck finding a J bit.


----------



## bradh (Oct 27, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Look for Aircraft pits.
> 7mm is .2756 inches Letter size bit "J" is .2770
> you may have better luck finding a J bit.



A 9/32" bit is also a reasonable substitute.


----------



## tseger (Oct 27, 2009)

bradh said:


> A 9/32" bit is also a reasonable substitute.


9/32" is what I use. They are usually fairly easy to come by.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 27, 2009)

Majorbdk said:


> Is there a place to buy a long 7mm drill bit? I have a 4" one. Does someone sell one that is 5" or longer?


http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Colt_5_Star_Pen_Drill___colt_pen_bits?Args=


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 27, 2009)

mackc said:


> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Colt_5_Star_Pen_Drill___colt_pen_bits?Args=



I am with Mack on these Colt 5-star bits.  I have been using them for quite some time now and they are fabulous.  A tad pricey but they are well worth it.


----------



## dow (Oct 27, 2009)

Crashmph said:


> I am with Mack on these Colt 5-star bits.  I have been using them for quite some time now and they are fabulous.  A tad pricey but they are well worth it.



Ditto on the Colt 5-star bits.  I picked up a 7mm at Woodcraft last Saturday, so if you can't wait for CSUSA to mail it to you, then you might try woodcraft.


----------



## Chris Bar (Oct 27, 2009)

Bought PSI's 5 1/5 inch brad point 7mm. at Woodcraft.  Stays sharp so I decided to order other sizes of the same type from PSI; don't know the brand though.


----------



## Majorbdk (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all ... I went to Woodcraft tonight and they have the Colt 7mm's.


----------

